# Please vote to get Official MIUI chinese support for our 3D's



## Irock1985

MIUIROM aka the ppl who make 
MIUI are asking for everyone to vote on which devices they should officially support! Let's get our 3D's on that list!

http://www.facebook.com/questions/217517851641131/?qa_ref=ssp

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## razorloves

thread moved. please use developers section for releases only. thanks


----------



## Irock1985

razorloves said:


> thread moved. please use developers section for releases only. thanks


Copy that sorry

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## user7618

Voted.

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------

